# joined the broken clavicle club last night



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

was riding a little too fast and dug my shoulder into the ground at 10-15mph...

Doc see's my x-rays and says "Got some balls on you!"

surgery tuesday, but am super uncomfortable in the meantime


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

That Sucks!
Did the bone break the skin? It looks like a compound fracture. 
I broke both of my clavicles at the same time but not as bad as yours.
Just take it easy and let it heal up.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

Fortunetly it did not, but the clavicle is "tenting" a bit.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Come on guys and lets give him some get well reps. 
Lots of us have been there.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

all back together and in tons of pain. cant wait to heal up









btw the far left screw was removed


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

You got lucky that they fixed yours. I broke mine in 99 and they just let it heal by itself and it healed all crooked, it is easily visible when looking at them side by side.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Why is everybody in such a rush to join this club?

Sucks.....but te good news is the more times you break it, the less painful it is each time.


----------



## RDI (Mar 14, 2005)

Hope you heal up fast!! Broke mine in March - skiing - 6 places - surgery - As always - hit the REHAB HARD!! - If you don't pack enough muscle back on and fall, you could seriously injure your shulder!

Good luck!


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

Did mine today 
fairly high speed crash straight on my shoulder
over the bars tuck but no roll
exray looks almost identical
hurts like a mofo when the t3s wear off
gotta wait until monday to see the surgeon
any idea how long your down for?
typing left handed sucks 
hope you heal fast!

sam


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

Well I joined up on Saturday along with 2 broken and 1 cracked rib my right side is covered with bruises and road rash and divot in side of helmet. Doc says no Surgery but recheck in 2 weeks to see progress


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm in now also.:madman: Got bucked yesterday at high speed trying to scrub a boot'r jump at Angel Fire. Gotta go to ortho next week when I'm back home:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

Cut my season short. Really sh!tty too, was having a great year. Level 3 AC Shoulder separation.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

blantonator said:


> all back together and in tons of pain. cant wait to heal up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Blantonator, /it looks like we had about the same break and fix:thumbsup:

How is the recovery coming along and what are you able to do at 3 weeks?

Cheers


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

I have more or less full functionality with that arm now, but I'm under a lifting restriction of a cup of coffee. I've broken this restriction a few times and have been sore afterwards, but am definitely progressing and getting stronger every day. Pain is all but gone, but I'm still sore from time to time. I still can't quite sleep on that side though.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Did mine a week ago. Surgeon says let it heal. It did a little flip the other day, now I have to go back for reassesment. Risks aside it seems the surgical way would heal faster


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> I'm in now also.:madman: Got bucked yesterday at high speed trying to scrub a boot'r jump at Angel Fire. Gotta go to ortho next week when I'm back home:thumbsup:


Dude that is nasty!!!! and, looks damn painful!. I broke my left on Sept. 11th along with three broken ribs. Back on the bike now, but scared sh**tless of going OTB again.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

trodaq said:


> Did mine a week ago. Surgeon says let it heal. It did a little flip the other day, now I have to go back for reassesment. Risks aside it seems the surgical way would heal faster


I'm back on the bike with no problems 5 weeks after surgery. I was pretty active after two weeks, except for no lifting over 6 pounds. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------

